# Help finding out of print Votec Tox manual



## hav3rchuck (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi All,

This is my first post. I inheritted a Votec Tox Light bike from a colleague, but it is quite old (2001 I believe). I think this is the same year, but I have a different color:








It is actually in pretty good shape and I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a copy of the owners manual? I tried contacting Votect, but I guess this was a model they had before they were purchased and they don't own any more copies, hard or digital (wtf?).

Anyway, I was hoping there was someone from Germany who happened to have one themselves that either they could scan or would be willing to sell for a reasonable price.

If not, any idea how I can continue my hunt?  So far my google-fu has not turned up anything other than pictures, etc.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------

